
PayPal Support Home Page - andygambles
https://www.paypal-techsupport.com/
======
andygambles
PayPal is rolling out (slowly) a new design across all sites. Why they need a
seperate domain I don't know. For such a huge target as PayPal everything
should be under paypal.com

------
andre89
Phishing?

~~~
MarkCole
That's what I thought, but the SSL certificate shows the site actually belongs
to Paypal. Domain also belongs to Paypal Inc. Seems to just be a badly
designed and dodgy looking site on Paypals end.

